# Where are the Redcedars?



## gfisher (Jan 18, 2009)

I live in southern WV & am dabbling in log furniture. My choice of wood is Eastern Redcedar for its aroma, and low shrinkage and movement in drying, but they are very sparse here. Anybody know where I should look, or a website which would help?


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

Head down into Kentucky and Tennessee. Thats where I find mine. I was once told that their soil has more lime in it then other places. Thats why they have the best cedar. I regularly pull 20" - 30" thick solid trees out of there


----------



## Ack (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree with bradley.... I live in middle tennessee and I can not throw a rock without hitting a eastern red cedar. Their everywhere!!! We even have a State Park called the Cedar Glades. But no cutting their you know!!!! Definetely make a trip to Tennessee!


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

It would be a little long drive but I am presently cutting Ice Damaged Cedars on the farm and trading some of them for the milling of other trees. I can't use as much cedar as I am cutting right now. By the way we fight them trying to grow wild in the pastures and hay fields in my part of KY.
David


----------

